# consensus on the best thermometer



## matt r

What Im looking for is something that will let me monitor the temp of my Weber Kettle, and also give accurate IT's. I don't need a lot of bells and whistles, but ease of use is appealing and so is Bluetooth.

Is there something out there that fits the bill and is widely considered the best bang for the buck?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I'd buy an igrill 2. Itll let you keep track of the grills temp, and up to 3 pieces of meat at once. You'll need to buy an ambient temp probe and an extra meat probe for this thermo. 

If you want something a bit cheaper that'll keep track of your grill temp and one piece of meat the maverick 732 is the way to go.


----------



## cksteele

i got a ThermoPro TP08 its great its got 2 probes one for the cookchamber temp and one for the internal meat temp plus the wireless  remote  has a range of 300 feet. igrill is nice but its more expensive i really didn't wanna pay like $50+ bucks more  just so i could have it on my iphone the way i looked at it thats $50+ dollars i could spend  on BBQ a couple racks or ribs or a couple pork butts just my 2 cents on that


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Igrill also has 4 probes so it's gonna cost more. The phone part is cool but I almost never use it. I just walk out to my smoker and look at the thermo itself. 

I have a maverick 735 that also has 4 probes but I like the igrill 2 better.

I have an original igrill which is my go to because of how easy it is to use but it only has two probes.

I have a maverick 733 which you need an mit degree to use. I hate it. Unless I have two smokers full of meat and need more than 8-10 probes I don't use it.

I gave my maverick 732 away years ago when I upgraded to the 733. BIG MISTAKE! I miss that thermo. 

I've never used a thermo pro so I can't speak to how well they work or last. But my mavericks and igrills have lasted and are accurate. 

I am curious about the smoke thermo and I've read good reviews. But it's pricy for only having 2 probes and at this point I don't need another thermo. 

I also have a thermapen and a thermapop for quick reads and they both work extremely well. Fast and accurate. To be honest I don't think the pen is that much quicker than the pop to justify the extra money. 

Good luck with your thermo hunt!


----------



## jtk07

I personally like my Thermopro TP-08 it monitors BBQ temp and one food item. The TP-20 will monitor two food items or one food item and one BBQ and also comes with presets for meat.


----------



## Rings Я Us

IMG_20170709_194813.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 12, 2017





[emoji]128293[/emoji][emoji]128293[/emoji][emoji]128293[/emoji][emoji]128293[/emoji][emoji]128074[/emoji]


----------



## matt r

Thanks guys. Im impressed with the Thermopro 08. I can get it at Walmart for less than $40 and the reviews are good.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Here's one with beer 

Lol













IMG_20170704_141909.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 12, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us

I use a digital thermometer if I have more than 1 thing smoking














IMG_20170704_190741.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 12, 2017


----------



## jblud1986

Looks like the maverick 732 is the way to go. Ill be ordering mine tomorrow.


----------



## nickm62388

I seen the Igrill 2 at Home depot for a hefty price if I remember correctly, but it did come with 4 probes total.....I like the feedback in this post. I want something where the range is decent and does not go in and out if your within the range. I want one probe to stick inside my Weber Smokey Mountain chamber, and then one probe to stick in the meat. I guess two probes for 2 meats plus one for the chamber would be nice, but I haven't gotten to cooking multiple meats yet.....so two probes total is good for me for now.

The Maverick 732 seems nice with a 300 foot range, but does that ever go in and out if your within the range. Ive heard people say the Igrill thermometers are good, but obvy pricey. 

Also do any of these have a beep that you cannot turn off? The reason I ask is...I have the basic Maverick HD32 from home depot, and when I set the temperature I want the interior of smoker to be, it starts beeping (which is every so often, due to fluctuating temps) everytime it hits that temp. And I gotta get up and go hit stop for it to stop beeping, just to do it again every so often.


----------



## rambo1964

I really like the tp-20. If you use code smokingmeatforum on there website you can get the thermopro 20 for $48 with free shipping.


----------



## Rings Я Us

I saw a maverick on Craigslist here for $20 and a wsm  18.5  in the box new for $190. ALSO A Brinkmann charcoal smoke N Grill New in box for $30.. I kinda wanted all that stuff.. lol


----------



## SmokinAl

Whatever therm you decide to buy, I would also buy an instant read one too.
So if your remote says the food is done you can use the instant read to check it in multiple places as a backup. I have a couple of these, they are inexpensive & highly accurate. The thin probe needle makes them ideal for taking the IT of ribs. You can easily get between the bones.
https://www.thermoworks.com/ThermoPop
Al


----------

